# What do u guys think of Mr.Sandless



## nymasterfloors (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey all I hear all this crap about dustless systems and they are promoting MR.Sandless http://www.mrsandless.com/ Just wanted to know what u guys thought I think its a big crock


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

nymasterfloors said:


> Hey all I hear all this crap about dustless systems and they are promoting MR.Sandless http://www.mrsandless.com/ Just wanted to know what u guys thought I think its a big crock


 We did a remod 2 years ago and the ho used this system..

When they told me about it I was VERY apprehensive...

She said the guy was going to do living,dining,2 beds and a hall for ... well about a third what I was going to charge...

I called bullshirt... No freakin way!!!

I came back the evening they were supposed to do it and he was almost done and I got to say I had to appoligize... The floors looked awesome...

They still look good..


----------



## nymasterfloors (Jan 28, 2011)

How did the floors look to begin with?Did they need any sanding?


----------



## edson group inc (Feb 3, 2010)

seems similar to the TyKote system


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

nymasterfloors said:


> How did the floors look to begin with?Did they need any sanding?


 They finish was pretty un even with some pretty good amount of scratching...
No staining and it was even and tight..


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

i stil dont buy it myself...[probaly good for floors that are in good shape..but they say they color match,mask stains, etc..

i would be very curious..i have been asked aout it a few times myself..

i would like to see the results of a urine stain job, with old orange shellac/varnish with razor cuts all over it..

with some nice cupping...


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

They do not sand the floor. So scratches, dents and dings that have penetrated the top finish layer will not come out with their process. So for any floor more than a few years old their process is not going to cut it.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

RhodesHardwood said:


> They do not sand the floor. So scratches, dents and dings that have penetrated the top finish layer will not come out with their process. So for any floor more than a few years old their process is not going to cut it.



Exactly. Just like I wouldn't recomend a floor like described to a client to tycoat & recoat with streetshoe. Dustless has it's place & can be some quick, easy money. 10 year old prefinished floors that need a facelift is typically where I push the tycoat system. Don't do a lot of em, but it's good to have in my bag of tricks.


----------



## hmdude (Apr 10, 2009)

RhodesHardwood said:


> They do not sand the floor. So scratches, dents and dings that have penetrated the top finish layer will not come out with their process. So for any floor more than a few years old their process is not going to cut it.


:thumbsup: My thoughts to


----------



## hmdude (Apr 10, 2009)

It is not a replacement for restoring an wood floor it is only a process that restores a floor finish.


----------

